# Damn Colnago Seatpost!



## Lumbergh (Aug 19, 2005)

I have a 02 C40 with a Colnago 28.0 seatpost that for some reason seems to eat my shorts. Literally. Even a little electrical tape over the clamp isn't helping. 

Anyone else have this problem? It's a really nice post


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

my new c-50 had seatpost issues. a new frame but with new campy post it was too loose with the post alone, and with a spacer too tight! therefore a little emery cloth; oh so gently and then the metal shim and it works. also I have heard that a campy clamp is better than a colnago one.


----------



## Lumbergh (Aug 19, 2005)

sorry, i meant the seat clamp itself, not the post clamp on the frame...


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

Lumbergh said:


> I have a 02 C40 with a Colnago 28.0 seatpost that for some reason seems to eat my shorts. Literally. Even a little electrical tape over the clamp isn't helping.
> 
> Anyone else have this problem? It's a really nice post


You do realize that you need to install a saddle on the seatpost More seriously, what saddle are you using? Most saddles are sufficiently wide that there should be no way for you to be able to touch the clamp. You may also want to change the q-factor.


----------



## Lumbergh (Aug 19, 2005)

i'm using a selle italia prolink - i've used it with other seatposts without the short eating problem....


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

when it comes to the eating of shorts, there are some experts who post on the politics only forum.

seriously, i run a san marco rolls on my colnago carbon post w/no prob, of course, it does not leave the clamp exposed, as the saddle has no cutaway there.

neither do other saddles that are actualy rideable in a pratical sense for the road, such as the san marco strada...saddles with cutaway sides may be something for you to avoid.





dnalsaam said:


> You do realize that you need to install a saddle on the seatpost More seriously, what saddle are you using? Most saddles are sufficiently wide that there should be no way for you to be able to touch the clamp. You may also want to change the q-factor.


----------

